# Oliver PA7 disk harrow



## Brian (Sep 15, 2003)

Any one know what model this is or who made it. The guy I bought it from said he was told it was a John Deere.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*disks*

Why don't you send this picture to deere&co. and see if they can idenifi it as one of there's


----------



## Brian (Sep 15, 2003)

Found out that this is an Oliver PA7 disk made some where about 1940 or 41.


----------

